
Bounty: Build a decentralized forum and earn $3,200 USD - Cedriking
https://gitcoin.co/issue/ArweaveTeam/Bounties/13/3467
======
Cedriking
Centralized industries hold control over their users and their data. Forums
are constantly created, users spend hours helping build the community with
useful content and then suddenly disappear or you get banned without any prior
notice. At Arweave we want to break this barrier and help build the next web,
the permaweb.

Create a fully decentralized approach to a Forum using Arweave’s blockchain
technology to store and host the platform.

If you know Javascript/HTML/CSS you already know how to build an Arweave dApp!

To participate in the bounty and learn more click here:
[https://gitcoin.co/issue/ArweaveTeam/Bounties/13/3467](https://gitcoin.co/issue/ArweaveTeam/Bounties/13/3467)
Any questions you may have about Arweave or our other bounties you can ask
here or join our discord at
[https://discord.gg/AhsZfBm](https://discord.gg/AhsZfBm)

I hope to see many of you participating! Good luck! Cedrik.

